# The Alps Kick ASS!



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

very nice !! thanks for sharing


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*skiing above the clouds*

Nothing finer than skiing above the clouds, 'cept waking up and unzipping your tent then skiing above the clouds. Looks pretty sweet, hope you got come culture with your french friend if the conditions were the same.

what do you call a frechman on a snowboard?


----------

